# Serious working Dutch Gsd in need of home



## Gismolady (May 2, 2014)

Serious working Dutch Gsd in need of home in the Tucson AZ area in need of home. If interested pm me and I can put u in touch with owner. Any interest is really appreciated.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Pictures always help. Is the dog in a kill shelter?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

location would be helpful also.


----------



## SARpup (Jan 7, 2004)

Age? Pictures? Reason for urgency?


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Is this a Dutch Shepherd or a GSD bred in the Netherlands?


----------

